#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-05-02
<itnet7> what's happeing pak33m ?
<mhall119> evening everyone
<pak33m> itnet7: hey man
<pak33m> itnet7: look over here
<pak33m> itnet7: bye bye, gotta go home now
<blueb> Hi!
<blueb> Anyone there?
<munz> anyone around?
<blueb> Yes.
<blueb> I am.
<blueb> Hello, again!
<munz> hey
<blueb> Are you in Melbourne?
<munz> installed 11.04 much yet?
<munz> no daytona
<blueb> I haven't done that yet.
<blueb> I'm working from a Mint computer right now.
<munz> :( tring to get some unity working after driver update
<munz> cool
<munz> u like mint
<munz> ?
<blueb> Yep. Laptop runs Ubuntu, though.
<blueb> Yes. I love them both.
<munz> jeorge does that was w/me
<blueb> Mint is like an incremental upgrade to Ubuntu.
<blueb> It's all aesthetic IMO.
<blueb> I'm looking for an IRC admin.
<blueb> Someone to kickoff bluebomber. At the risk of sounding like Eminem, I'm the real bluebomber.
<munz> ohh
<munz> lol :)
<blueb> I think I left an IRC client somewhere connected and now I can't join the room as bluebomber. Either that or someone's masquerading as me.
<blueb> :-(
<munz> :(
<munz> itnet7, u around?
<munz> goodluck:)
<munz> ttyl blueb gonna try a few things &reboot, good luck
<mhall119> blueb: type: /msg nickserv ghost bluebomber
<mhall119> that'll let you try and reclaim the nick
<blueb> Ahh, thanks, I will.
<blueb> Didn't work :(
<mhall119> hmmm, is that nick registered?
<mhall119> if it's not registered, you'll probably need to get help in #freenode
<blueb> It said I may not ghost bluebomber.
<blueb> I don't remember if I registered that.
<blueb> I don't think so.
<mhall119> did you identify with nickerv?
<mhall119> ok, ask in #freenode then
<blueb> Not that I recall.
<blueb> What should I ask?
<mhall119> tell them that you left that nick signed in on another computer, and you want to get the nick back
<blueb> <offtopic> I'm not understanding the ubuntu-unregistered FloodBot1. He asks simple questions to validate, ummm, my humanity, but I can't answer him.
<blueb> Hi
<blueb3> Hi
<hiya> Hi, Sophiie
<Sophiie> hey
<hiya> This is blueb2 from #freenode.
<Sophiie> ahh ok :)
<hiya> So, bluebomber's there X-(
<hiya> And that's me, but I'm the real bluebomber!
<Sophiie> do you have any other nicks with the bluebomber account or just the one?
<hiya> See, I don't even know what you mean by "the bluebomber account." Don't you just pick a nick when you join a room?
<hiya> In other words, what account?
<hiya> If there's an account, I should be able to get some admin somewhere to reset it, right? Or send me my password or something, right?
<Sophiie> you can keep the same nick from room to room, thats why im Sophiie in both here and in #freenode
<Sophiie> when you register a nick, you register it to your account which is what you use the password to access for things like clocks and room permissions
<hiya> Hmmm. When and how does the registration occur?
<Sophiie> and yes, if you forget the password, you can ask in #freenode to have it reset, they send a password reset email to the one you used when you registered the nick
<hiya> Does the registration happen in IRC via IRC commands?
<Sophiie> you register a nick when you typed in  /msg NickServ REGISTER <nick> <email>
<Sophiie> yes
<hiya> I don't recall doing that at all :-?
<hiya> OK, so I guess I should reset my password. Is there an IRC command for requesting that, or do I just type a polite request in English?
<Sophiie> my bad, its /msg nickserv register <password> <email>
<Sophiie> for the reset, you ask in #freenode and a staffer will sent it
<Sophiie> you just say "can i have a password reset for the nick bluebomber please"
<hiya> OK, thanks. One last question: How come I can connect using whatever nick I want via this web client without registering?
<Sophiie> to use the bluebomber nick, you put as the nickname "bluebomber", the channel which channel you would like to go, click the box for "Auth to services" then the username is bluebomber and the password will be your password
<Sophiie> using the registered nick means people can give you permisions from channel to channel
<Sophiie> if you want to use any nick, but in an avilable nick for the nickname and the channel you want to join, but leaving the "Auth to services" part out
<Sophiie> you also dont need a new nick for every different room you want to go in, you just have to type /join #channel-name and you join it :)
<Sophiie> so if you did /join #wikimissing, you would join my channel
<Sophiie> to leave, its /part #channel-name
<Sophiie> but you can also have a custom exit message so "/part #channel-name bye" would leave the message bye when you left
<Sophiie> :)
<hiya> Thanks for all the help, Sophiie!
<Sophiie> np :) if you need me, send me a memo
<hiya> I will!
<Sophiie> im also in #freenode from time to time :)
<Sophiie> speak soon :)
<zoopster> bluebomber: missed your call last night...was out to dinner. We can catch up anytime today
<zoopster> ok...who's the unity expert already?
<munz_werk> sup zoopster?
<zoopster> munz_werk: hey Chris...obviously we scrubbed the balloon launch along with the shuttle  launch scrub
<chaynie_> itnet7: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/75/detail/
<chaynie_> itnet7: can you work your chanops magic to update the MOTD?
<pak33m> zoopster: i heartell that itnet7 is the unity master ;)
<zoopster> pak33m: heh.. itnet7 won't talk much anymore!
<pak33m> me either, lwals
<zoopster> slacker
<jamalta> hi all
<maxolasersquad> Hello!
<jamalta> how's it going? :)
<mhall119> hey, it's jamalta!
<mhall119> when do you come back here again? End of May?
<jamalta> mhall119: yeah, may 25-31? something of the sort
<mhall119> we should plan a meetup or something
<jamalta> i'll be going to visit family in so. fl during the weekend though
<jamalta> mhall119: yeah!
<mhall119> are you going to be in Orlando at all?
<jamalta> i'm thinking of just going to stardust on monday evening if anyone is up for it.
<jamalta> mhall119: except for the weekend, i'll be in Orlando.
<mhall119> put in on LD, you should still be a -fl member
<jamalta> mhall119: alright, sure :)
<jamalta> Hm, no one has done an event at stardust since the new loco directory went up?
<mhall119> jamalta: I thought they had....
<jamalta> i couldn't find it, so i just made a new entry
<jamalta> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/956/detail/
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/venues/468/detail/
<mhall119> ah, that's yours
<jamalta> mhall119: yeah :)
<mhall119> I guess nobody's ever put it in then
<jamalta> Oh cool! LD uses the browser's geo stuff :D
<mhall119> it does now, yeah
<mhall119> we had a guy make a lot of improvements to the maps stuff
<itnet7> chaynie sure
<chaynie_> itnet7: thanks!
<chaynie_> bluebomber: Hey, you messaged me earlier?
<bluebomber> Hi, Chaynie
<chaynie_> Who's this jamalta guy?
<bluebomber> Yeah, let me try to remember why... :-(
<bluebomber> Oh, yeah! I was having problems with IRC. Problems I have since resolved, so no biggie anymore.
<jamalta> chaynie_: heh :P
<bluebomber> (I left a client connected with my nick somewhere and I was trying to reclaim it.)
<chaynie_> bluebomber: ok, cool.
<chaynie_> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/75/detail/
<chaynie_> In case anyone didn't see it from earlier.
<chaynie_> oops, forgot to update the time.
<chaynie_> now it's properly set to start @ 9pm.
<itnet7> chaynie_: yeah, 
<chaynie_> itnet7: utc, dude.
<chaynie_> ;)
<itnet7> THanks!
<itnet7> I know
<itnet7> :-)
* itnet7 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-fl to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Florida Local Community IRC Chat !! || Our Next Team Meeting: Tuesday, May 24th, 9:00 pm EST || Please add agenda items to our LoCo Directory Meeting Page located here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/75/detail/ || http://www.ubuntu-fl.org
<itnet7> zoopster: Why not... ROFL
<bluebomber> Hey, Zoopster!
<chaynie_> jamalta: I added your meetup to the meeting agenda so we won't forget to mention it to anyone who might be interested.
<itnet7> pak33m not the master, just don't seem to mind the change as much everyone else it seems ;-)
<jamalta> chaynie_: oh cool, that's awesome.. thanks!
<zoopster> hey bluebomber
<itnet7> Hey there bluebomber !
<zoopster> itnet7: where are some good tidbits about using unity?
<bluebomber> Hi, Chris. Hi, John. How went the Melbourne part yesterday?
<chaynie_> zoopster: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<itnet7> omgubuntu site has a lot of good customization links
 * chaynie_ kids.
<bluebomber> lol@chaynie_
<itnet7> chaynie_: ROFL
<itnet7> Stuff like adding quicklists
<zoopster> chaynie_: I have the new and improved gnome shell!
<bluebomber> So Ocelot will include GNOME3 I hear.
<itnet7> bluebomber: it was awesome, pak33m came over, and we had a bunch of new people come and celebrate
<itnet7> with us
<itnet7> I will hopefully get a chance to blog about it tonight! And post the Pictures :-)
<bluebomber> Fantastic re Melbourne.
<bluebomber> itnet7: Yes, I'd like to have a copy of the group shot and any other good shots to post to our IEEE-CS web page, if you would be so kind to provide me them :)
<itnet7> No problem
<jamalta> chaynie_: gnome-shell? please :P
<chaynie_> jamalta: don't hate.
<jamalta> haha
<jamalta> I haven't actually tried it.. but I don't really like how it looks.
<mhall119> bluebomber: yes, 11.10 will be based on Gnome3+Unity
<bluebomber> \me celebrates
 * bluebomber celebrates
<bluebomber> Dang slashes :-D
<bluebomber> I would think it a great mistake for Canonical to depart completely from the GNOME project :)
<bluebomber> (as cool as Unity is)
<chaynie_> it'd be impractical, as the entire toolset written by ubuntu people is mostly gtk+python
<mhall119> Unity is just a shell on top of Gnome
<mhall119> using Unity instead of Gnome Shell is no different than using Compiz instead of Metacity for window management
<mhall119> or using docky/awn instead of gnome-panel
<chaynie_> mhall119: you're correct, as you usually are. However, public perception often marries a desktop environment to its shell of choice.
<mhall119> true enough, and there is definitely a perception problem to overcome
<DammitJim> docky sounds too cool of an app
<crashsystems> docky is what I was using until unity replaced it
<bluebomber> Hi.
<mhall119> got your nick back I see
<munz_werk> itnet7, mhall119, have a unity question...
<munz_werk> was installing 11.04 last evening for a friend,
<munz_werk> logging in it said it could not use the video and went in to classic mode
<munz_werk> then it found the nvida drivers and in installed them
<munz_werk> it still will only load classic even whan selecting ubuntu
<munz_werk> any ideas? do i need to re-enable unity
<munz_werk> ?
<munz_werk> or does his comp just need a new vid card
<zoopster> is there a unity reset option?
<zoopster> I thought I heard of that
<munz_werk> that is kinda what im thinking
<munz_werk> have not found it yet
<zoopster> open a terminal and type "unity -reset
<zoopster> w/o quotes obviously
<munz_werk> ooooohhhhhh, ok
<zoopster> try it...ymmv
<munz_werk> :) will give it a shot
<munz_werk> thanks zoopster
<zoopster> weird that it bailed out on just video...it "should" have simply gone into 2d mode
<munz_werk> yea, that was what i thought, but i heard the 2d is flakey
<bluebomber> Could we blame Optimus for munz_werk's problem?
<munz_werk> lol i like :)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-05-03
<pak33m> think i've now used stupid banshee for the last time
<pak33m> going back to exaile...exaile...exaile
<crashsystems> is it crashing as it tries to scan your collection?
<pak33m> crashsystems: yeah, it does that. if...it ever finishes scanning my collection. mostly, uses 100% cpu while playing normally. 
<crashsystems> I've never had that problem, though I have far, far less music than you probably have.
<dorgan> hello everyone
<pak33m> hey don 
<pak33m> see i'm making some noise in here again :)
<dorgan> lol
<itnet7> munz_werk: ping
<bluebomber> Hi all.
<jimmah> geez, it's quiet in here
<zbrown> well it's still early where I am :)
<zbrown> not that early, but early-ish
<munz_werk> itnet7, ping
<itnet7> munz_werk, pm for a second please?
<dorgan> hello all
<itnet7> Hey there dorgan 
<itnet7> Just added the pictures and a few words about both release parties. May revise the wording when I have some extra time.
<itnet7> http://www.ubuntu-fl.org
<munz_werk> sweet, looks nice
<itnet7> I need to re-organize the Picasa Folders then I'll put the links here in case anyone wants the better resolution images
<itnet7> munz_werk: thanks, I'm not that great with laying out stuff in wordpress
<itnet7> And though you are able to add galleries, I don't like the end result ;-)
<dorgan> itnet7: I think I am sticking with unity
<munz_werk> lol
<itnet7> dorgan: it takes a little while, but then it grows on you
<munz_werk> yea, i'm diggin unity more and more each day
<itnet7> If you have the chance read Mark's post. He kind of really put it in proper perspective
<jimmah> osama, unity, osma, unity, osama, unity those are the words bouncing around in my head that last few days, where's the love
<munz_werk> lol
<itnet7> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/ 11.04, a leap forward
<itnet7> lol, jimmah !!
<jimmah> and for unity I gave up gnome-do
<jimmah> let me rephrase that
<jimmah> I gave up gnome-do to use unity exclusively 
<itnet7> I wonder if we'll ever get the full use of compiz back
<itnet7> that is the only thing I miss
<jimmah> was almost as difficult as giving up pork for me
<itnet7> :0
<itnet7> ;)
<jimmah> haha, maybe stupid banshee will have compiz settings next, too
<jimmah> or ruule the compiz settings that is
<munz_werk> yea, good post
<itnet7>  I <3 Banshee
<itnet7> j/k
<itnet7> I do think it's cool the way it handles any media you throw at it though!
<jimmah> is the fuss over unity unlike the fusses of the past like the new themes, buttons, etc? 
<jimmah> jeepers, really shows how unwilling people are to accept change
<itnet7> jimmah: I think it's deeper than that unfortunately
<jimmah> itnet7: maybe they should spend some time in a foxhole - that'll teach em
<jimmah> hahaha
<itnet7> lol
<jimmah> itnet7: your presentation on unity the other day at the release party was great
<jimmah> it was good to share in the unity looooove
<jimmah> no matter what dantalizing says
<itnet7> lol
<jimmah> itnet7: and thanks for revitalizing my looove for exaile
<jimmah> maybe that's where I should extend my python hand
<itnet7> sweet!
<itnet7> I miss exaile, need to revisit that mediaplayer :-)
<itnet7> bbiab
<mhall119> jimmah: what parts of compiz are you missing?
<jimmah> mhall119: hehe, not me missing them that was itnet7
<jimmah> he said it's just not the same without his water drip effect
<jimmah> and kite flying window s
<mhall119> jimmah: he can probably re-enable them in ccsm
<jimmah> I would like a compiz plugin that makes my desktop like a zombie and eats banshee brains
<jimmah> and itnet7 would like the same but to eat mono brains
<jimmah> tehe
<bluebomber> Nice pics, itnet7 
<jimmah> hehe, I love the IIS error I get when not bale to access U1
<jimmah> thought I was somewhere else for a moment
<zoopster> so what is missing itnet7
<jamalta> Hi everyone
<bluebomber> Hi, jamalta 
<jamalta> bluebomber: hi there, how's it going?
<bluebomber> Pretty well. You?
<jamalta> bluebomber: Not too bad, it's been a good morning so far :).
<jamalta> (Morning for me, still.. I'm PST)
<jamalta> Or is it PDT? I never know... lol.
<itnet7> zoopster: missing? about Exaile?
<zoopster> itnet7: full use of compiz
<itnet7> Oh, cube
<zoopster> itnet7: seems to be "all there"
<itnet7> wobbly windwos
<zoopster> itnet7: or water effect?
<zoopster> itnet7: it's there
<zoopster> itnet7: just not enabled
<itnet7> I am unsure what to disable when I try to enable it that will allow for it to work
<itnet7> I borked one of my installs trying to play with it
<zoopster> snapping windows is what you have to disable
<itnet7> I did
<zoopster> they both enable edge flipping
<zoopster> unity -reset may be your friend
<itnet7> I have tried it, It just seems to reak havock on my system
<itnet7> yeah!
<itnet7> True
<zoopster> once I get used to going to the side vs the bottom to access my icons...I'll be good
<itnet7> I will play with it for a while. but I still really dig unity regardless
<zoopster> so far it works really well for me
<itnet7> me too
<zoopster> I had to tone down the icon size though
<zoopster> way too big
<itnet7> ditto
<jck77> good afternoon everyone!!
<itnet7> Hey there jck77 !
<jck77> sup itnet7 hows everything
<itnet7> good, how about you??
<jck77> i found a pic of myself wearing a rm -rf /bin/laden tshirt from 2003
<jck77> lol
<itnet7> Nice!!
<mhall119> ha ha
<munz-eee> mhall119, what irc client do you prefer?
<munz-eee> or anyone else..
<mhall119> munz-eee: I run irssi on a separate box using screen, then connect to it via ssh
<munz-eee> oh, ok
<munz-eee> you like? and why?
<mhall119> I like it because I can leave it running even when my laptop is disconnected or powered down
<munz-eee> thats a good point, so ssh, then the irc is cli?
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> running 'screen' on the remote box lets it keep running even when I disconnect
<munz-eee> ok, light footprint on the server?
<mhall119> yeah
<munz-eee> cool, may give it a try some time, do u like any other clients?
<itnet7> munz-eee: +1 on what mhall119 said... I use the same setup practically
<itnet7> I use byobu as well though
<munz-eee> cool, i will give it a try in the next few days, like the idea of leaving it running
<mhall119> itnet7: I use byobu too, but "screen" is easier to type ;)
<itnet7> :_)
<munz-eee> :)
<mhall119> byobu makes screen usable
<munz-eee> so run screen and then byobu from screen?
<RoAkSoAx> munz-eee: byobu is a wrapper for screen
<itnet7> Sorry I was catching up on the 30 Go-Lug rant e-mails
<munz-eee> ok so just run byobu
<itnet7> dantalizing: you sir rock!! 
<chaynie_> jamalta: ping
<maxolasersquad> Oh noze, Rick Scott will be in our building tomorrow.
<jamalta> maxolasersquad: is that the new governor?
<maxolasersquad> Unfortunately.
<jamalta> not that i really follow politics... my wife was talking about how she's worried about him.
<maxolasersquad> Yeah, he's pretty universally dislike in our office by even the most conservative Republicans.
<maxolasersquad> And by pretty much everyone I know.
<chaynie_> maxolasersquad: it's probably because he oozes liquid d-bag.
<maxolasersquad> chaynie_: ++
<bluebomber> See also: Rick Scott booed at every public appearance he's made.
<bluebomber> (maybe a *slight* exaggeration)
<bluebomber> But you can search "Rick Scott boo" on youtube and see!
<maxolasersquad> Our "Springtime Tallahassee Parade" was switched last year to start honering the governor, a move from honering Andrew Jackson.
<maxolasersquad> Guess how well that went here in the capital.
<mhall119> :(
<munz> ?
<crashsystems> Looks like my case of the mondays came 24 hours too late.
<itnet7> lol
<itnet7> bbiab
<munz> ping mhall119, so once ssh in to system, do i run byobu and then irssi or launch on machine?
<munz> nm, figured it out
<munz> cool
<munz> :)
<munz> works really well :D
<bluebomber> Can someone give me a lucid explanation of what Screen does?
<bluebomber> Also, isn't it called GNU-Screen?
<mhall119> bluebomber: byobu is a collection og gnu-screen configurations
<mhall119> the default gnu-screen configs are much less user-friendly (IMO)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-05-04
<munz> bluebomber: byobu is pretty cool, you should try it
<munz> i do like it
<maxolasersquad_h> I was playing with it at work this afternoon.  I'm definitely going to start using it much more often.
<itnet7> mhall119: have you modified your byobu to give you more relative info?
<mhall119> itnet7: like what?
<itnet7> Just other stuff that is useful, I only really have it setup the default way
<itnet7> Right now I have uptime, cpu usage processor speed, and disk space
<mhall119> I have memory usage too
<mhall119> and on my AWS box I have my cost estimator
<itnet7> Oh, that's right, I remember you mentioning that !
<mhall119> it'll also show # of packages available for upgrade
<itnet7> It usually only shows security related updates, right
<mhall119> hmmm, dunno
<mhall119> I run it on both a server and desktop
<itnet7> I remember noticing the update thing, and it was red with an exclamation point
<mhall119> yup
<itnet7> Oh, wow, you can able a whole lot of other notifications
<itnet7> I never really looked for others considering the deaults it already had enabled
<jamalta> jtatum, crashsystems, zbrown, dantalizing, and anyone else coming to SF for google i/o: how does wednesday evening (6pm?) at tokyo express (a block away) sound for getting together?
<jtatum> i can work with that jamalta
<jtatum> tuesday or thursday would be better but wednesday can work
<jamalta> jtatum: what about monday? people are probably going to be gone by thursday.. and there's an event tuesday night for the conference.
<jamalta> i think dantalizing will be in before monday, not sure about zbrown, though.
<jtatum> monday works for me jamalta
<jamalta> jtatum: alright, sweet.
<jtatum> but like i said.. can do wednesday too
<jtatum> just less than ideal :)
<jamalta> jtatum: would monday be better than wednesday?
<jamalta> hm, i guess if i create an event in the loco directory it would be best under the california team, right? i guess it would be cool to meet some people from the cali team too if they want to come...
<jtatum> monday is better :)
<jtatum> yeah, definitely create an event and spam the list
<mhall119> jamalta: you can make a florida team event in cali
<jtatum> D:
<jamalta> ok i'll plan for monday, tentatively.. have to wait for everyone to answer
<jamalta> mhall119: ahh cool. but would it be the right place?
<mhall119> jamalta: actually, schedule it for one team, and I'll go and manually add the other, I've been meaning to test that functionality
<jamalta> mhall119: ok!
<mhall119> send me the link once it's made
<jamalta> mhall119: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/957/detail/
<jamalta> alright i'm heading out for now,.. ping me if you have issues with the date.
<jamalta> good night everyone!
<crashsystems> jamalta: I'd not be able to make it
<crashsystems> I get off of work at 5:30, and it would take me 45 minutes just to get to the caltrain just to travel to SF
<mhall119> jamalta: thanks, got both teams on there now
<mhall119> let me know if you notice anything break
<jamalta> mhall119: cool!
<jamalta> crashsystems: aw :( that sucks...
<AndChat-> Sometimes not having a car sucks 
<jamalta> AndChat-: yeah :\
<jamalta> and having one too.. lol.
<AndChat-> Indeed 
<hausburn> Hi all, I would like to get involved
<mhall119> hausburn: awesome
<mhall119> and welcome
<hausburn> Thank you
<mhall119> hausburn: what kind of involvement are you interested in?
<hausburn> I am an intermediate programmer, learning heavily
<mhall119> cool, there's lot of other ways to get involved too besides programming
<hausburn> i really enjoy it and need a purpose
<hausburn> great, any way I can help
<hausburn> This is much better than windows
<hausburn> so how can I help?
<hausburn> I am in Tallahassee 
<mhall119> cool, we've got some other folks up around there, going to FSU
<mhall119> ejv: you're in Tallahassee right?
<mhall119> hausburn: unfortunately you just missed our 2 release parties this past weekend
<mhall119> but this channel tends to be active during waking hours, so feel free to hang out here
<hausburn> ok thanks, no school was a while back
<hausburn> I wish I could got to FSU
<hausburn> I would get my CS degree
<hausburn> thanks for the help, I found FLUX and am reading up
<hausburn> Well I hope I will be able to help some how. Linux is a boon for people who are tired of windows
<bluebomber> hausburn: Yes, agreed.
<hausburn> hi bluebomber
<bluebomber> Good evening.
<hausburn> I guess most people just have a script monitor the channel, not much chatting going on here
<itnet7> There usually is during the daytime
<mhall119> hausburn: it's getting on to bed time
<itnet7> Hey there hausburn 
<hausburn> hi
<mhall119> hausburn: most of us have our IRC clients highlight on our nicks
<mhall119> mine stays connected 24x7
<mhall119> so I just check for highlights when I get back online
<mhall119> lots of others do that too
<hausburn> I'll do the same, I want to learn as much as I can.
<mhall119> best way to learn is to break something, in my experience ;)
<hausburn> I love doing that too
<mhall119> nothing teaches better than having to fix something
<munz> lol
<hausburn> I love to fix things
<mhall119> what languages do you program in?
<hausburn> c++, ruby, python C#
<mhall119> also, if you have time tomorrow, there's doing online classes in #ubuntu-classroom starting at like 9am and going most of the day
<hausburn> I like C++ but I have a lot to learn
<munz> welcome hausburn :)
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/
<hausburn> great
<hausburn> thanks
<mhall119> hausburn: that link was for you
<mhall119> it'll be going on all week
<hausburn> hi Munz
<mhall119> I'm actually teaching one at noon on the command line
<hausburn> I'll be there
<munz> hi
<munz> mhall119, itnet7, liking irssi :)
<hausburn> Reading about the workshop now, I will be ther
<itnet7> munz: cool, now you just have get your self a good starting config!
<hausburn> I have several and can't decide which one I like
<itnet7> bbia
<itnet7> b
<munz> yea, still have some  reading up to do
<dantalizing> jamalta: wednesday night is the afterparty with janes addiction
<jamalta> dantalizing: then monday it is? :)
<dantalizing> i arrive saturday
<dantalizing> monday works
<jamalta> sweet, hope it's cool with zbrown too
<dantalizing> is there saki at tokyo express?
<dantalizing> or beer
<dantalizing> or something i shouldnt have?
<jamalta> dantalizing: hm, i think so.
<jamalta> it's a decent japanese place, kinda fast-food ish, but not.
<jamalta> I just figured it would be convenient since it's close and the food is good
<dantalizing> right
<dantalizing> i'm not renting a car, so anything nearby works for me
<jamalta> dantalizing: cool :)
<jamalta> there's a ton of other places nearby so we could always switch it up
<dantalizing> aw crap
<dantalizing> i forgot about the android developer mixer
<dantalizing> hmm
<dantalizing> jamalta: http://www.android-android.net/events/15081410/?eventId=15081410&action=detail
<jamalta> dantalizing: ah, damn..
<jamalta> so what evening can you meet? :P
<dantalizing> i can skip that if its the only time peolpe are available
<dantalizing> otherwise saturday night, sunday night, wednesday night
<dantalizing> isnt there some kind of online meetup/schedule/timing thingy?
<jamalta> dantalizing: i thought you said wednesday was the party
<jamalta> hm, good question, dunno of one.
<dantalizing> oh right
<dantalizing> oh did i?
<dantalizing> tuesday night is the party
<jamalta> ah
<jamalta> well, guess we can make it wednesday then :)
<jamalta> sorry jtatum :\
<dantalizing> http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2011/04/chime-in-on-io2011-and-check-out-after.html
<dantalizing> yeah tuesday, may 10 
<jamalta> ah cool
<ejv> mhall119: typically gainesville / orlando
<ejv> ;)
<ejv> although right now im half way across the country ;)
<ejv> i was going to say welcome hausburn, but he disappeared! fail! :(
<munz> itnet7, mhall119, or anyone, in irssi how do you scroll up?
<munz> users
<munz> Users #ubuntu-us-fl 
<cjohnston> page up
<cjohnston> leaving the house in an hour for uds
<munz> LOL! thx cjohnston :)
<zoopster> enjoy your trip cjohnston
<cjohnston> thanks zoopster 
<dorgan> After my module is installed and I try to go to the configuration page I am getting a 404 error...Once I log out and then log back in, going to the configuration page for the module seems to work just fine.  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<zoopster> dorgan: more context, please
<dorgan> zoopster: such as?
<munz> dorgan: what module were yuo installing in what?
<zoopster> maybe others do, but I have no idea what you are talking about...
<dorgan> my own custom module
<maxolasersquad> dorgan: Python module?  Zend module?  Drupal module?  Dorgan module?
<dorgan> oh wait I am in the wrong channel
<dorgan> LOL sorry guys
<dorgan> LMAO
<dorgan> wow
<munz> lol
<munz> :)
<DammitJim> who is a software developer in here besides mhall119 ? I harrass him, too much
<maxolasersquad> I am.
<mhall119> lol
<DammitJim> maxolasersquad, may i ping you?
<DammitJim> pm you
<DammitJim> ok mhall119, may I pm you?
<mhall119> DammitJim: if you do it fast
<mhall119> DammitJim: waiting
<dorgan> mhall119: you get  a change to look at the ExtJS Feed Viewer?
<mhall119> dorgan: yeah
<dorgan> are you going to use it?
<mhall119> dorgan: probably not, no
<dorgan> any reasons why?
<mhall119> I'll likely end up using extjs core and some widgets, but not as heavily
<dorgan> gotcha
<bluebomber_usf> Hi, Florida LoCo!
<maxolasersquad> DammitJim: Feel free to pm me whenever.  I can't guaruntee I'll be knowledgeable in the area you are working on though.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-05-05
<jamalta> i may just be an idiot, but what tz are the uds-o events listed in?
<jamalta> 9am UTC?
<jamalta> Or UTC+2? (Budapest's timezone?)
<mhall119> jamalta: they're in Budapest time
<tiemonster> jamalta is here?
<mhall119> he was
<mhall119> but now you're not
<jamalta> i was just afk, :\
<jamalta> but he's gone now
<munz> lol
<munz> oh crap! soo..
<munz> was upgrding 10.10-->11.04 
<munz> on toshiba  laptop and now my touch pad no werk
<munz> also lost 3d so no unity, and lost resolution :(
<munz> now just need to decide if im gonna try to fix or just backup and clean install
<munz> any thoughts?
<jamalta> munz: well, you can try classic for now until you fix the issues... you probably want to see if there are any restricted drivers you can install.
<jamalta> that would be my first guess, at least.
<munz> yea, classic is working no mouse tho, gonna get out a usb and try that and see if i can update
<munz> usb mouse doesnot work :(
<munz> AND no wifi
<bluebomber> Man, I have a toshiba laptop.
<bluebomber> Now I'm hesitating even more to upgrade!
<bluebomber> I don't know whether to blame Toshiba or Realtek, but my wifi has always sucked on that laptop.
<bluebomber> I had to contact Realtek for a driver, the source for which a representative emailed me personally. I thought that was neat, but I have to manually recompile the wifi driver after every major update.
<bluebomber> And it (wifi connection) only ever works intermittently.
<munz> bluebomber: yea, i was disapointed a little, had upgrade issues with another comp
<munz> should have backed up and started fresh
<munz> think thats my plan today
<munz> something went wrong for all that stuff to be broken
<mhall119> morning
<munz> morning mhall119 
<jck77> good morning
<jck77> whats the best way to install ubuntu but with fluxbox instead of gnome? 
<jck77> I mean a fresh install
<chaynie_> jck77: so with an ubuntu server install, which doesn't install anything other than the base system, then add fluxbox on top of it.
<jck77> chaynie_: thank you, thats what am doing right now
<chaynie_> jck77: you're welcome. let me know if you run into problems
<mhall119> jck77: at one point there was a Fluxbuntu distro
<jck77> mhall119: I know
<jck77> mhall119: I just dont like the new look and feel of 11.04 
<mhall119> jck77: give it a few days, it grows on you
<jck77> im minimalistic hehehe
<munz> jck77: i disliked it too, but as mhall119 said it grows on you
<DammitJim> what does being minimalistic mean?
<chaynie_> DammitJim: It means you hate when things actually work.
<chaynie_> err, hat it.
<jamalta> ha!
<chaynie_> blargh, typing fail.
<chaynie_> jamalta: ping.
<jamalta> chaynie_: pong
<jamalta> :)
<DammitJim> pung
<chaynie_> jamalta: Haven't gotten a chance to play around with coblock yet, my home has been down due to remodeling. It'll probably be this weekend.
<jamalta> chaynie_: it's np! I haven't touched it in weeks either >.>
<jamalta> i was working on SpriteEntity, but stopped because I wasn't sure how I wanted to do things and I haven't sat down to think about it.
<jamalta> Maybe we could brainstorm sometime! It'd make this so much easier...
<chaynie_> jamalta: we can have a jam on it when you're in town!
<jamalta> chaynie_: YEAH!
<jamalta> although, i'm not in town for long...
<jamalta> i shouldn't have counted the days flying as part of the trip, considering i waste about 8 hours just getting there :(
<jamalta> so the dates of the flights are pretty much a wash
<chaynie_> jamalta: you've still got a couple days, right?
<jamalta> chaynie_: i'll be there from the 25-31..
<jamalta> I really really like CMake...
<jamalta> chaynie_: Ha! well it fails to compile right now.. let me see if i can fix that
<G98n9i> ubuntu sucks
<chaynie_> lol, obvious troll is obvious.
<maxolasersquad> G98n9i: That's what we've been trying to say!
<G98n9i> my job is done
<chaynie_> Well, that was exciting.
<maxolasersquad> And informative.
<jamalta> haha
<crashsystems> o_O
<mhall119> lol
<itnet7> lol
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: are you ready?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-05-06
 * mhall119 isn't
<mhall119> I should think about packing
<munz> yaaay! fixed my sys!
<jamalta> are you guys headed to budapest?
<jamalta> that's exciting :)
<mhall119> jamalta: yeah, saturday
<jamalta> mhall119: awesome! have a great trip :)
<mhall119> I plan to
<zbrown> mhall119: what's in budapest?
<Guest49985> hi
<zbrown> hi
<mhall119> zbrown: UDS
<mhall119> it's a linux thing, you probably haven't heard of it ;)
<mhall119> how's redmond?
<bluebomber> Off to my graduation commencement @ USF!
<mhall119> congrats bluebomber 
<maxolasersquad> bluebomber++
<zoopster> chaynie: didn't realize you worked in the gaming industry! I want to buy you lunch and pick your brain if I may
<chaynie> zoopster: I don't start untill next week.
<chaynie> But i'll never turn down a free lunch. ;)
<zoopster> heh
<zoopster> you didn't come from a gaming company to move to the new one?
<zoopster> I guess "gaming company" may be misused
<chaynie> zoopster: it was a "interactive multimedia company."
<zoopster> ah
<zoopster> chaynie: I'm starting a new role looking for good consumer apps (games) for the Ubuntu Software Center.
<chaynie> zoopster: ahh congrats.
<zoopster> chaynie: hence the desire to pick your brain a bit for ideas since you do a lot of that....
<chaynie> zoopster: I know a lot of the FIEA guys who've been around, so that may be some interesting opportunities.
<chaynie> FIEA == the EA/UCF venture to make more game developers.
<zoopster> as in florida interactive entertainment academy?
<chaynie> zoopster: the very same.
<zoopster> cool
<munz> bluebomber: congrats
<mhall119> itnet7: ping
<mhall119> RoAkSoAx: ping
<itnet7> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> itnet7: hey, what seat are you in for both legs of our flight to Budapest?
<mhall119> I'm in 15A out of MCO, and 28J out of JFK
<itnet7> Let me doublecheck, I was just about to check in
<mhall119> I'm waiting to checkin until I know where I want to si
<mhall119> sit
<itnet7> I have 14F going to Kennedy, and 28H going to budapest
<itnet7> I haven't looked at the layout of the plan
<itnet7> plane
<itnet7> sorry
<mhall119> ah cool, you're next to me to busapest
<mhall119> other side of the isle out of MCO though
<itnet7> I am going to check-in then
<itnet7> Actually I'm going to need to wait until I get home. Need to confirm my Passport #
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119 cant checin 
<RoAkSoAx> let me check my seT though
<RoAkSoAx> 21g to budapest
<itnet7> There are 3 middle seets in a row for 33 - 36
<itnet7> or something like that
<itnet7> They might let us move once we're in the air
<itnet7> hey thee ninksink !
<dorgan> hello all
<dorgan> anyone else having problems with unity crashing?  I had it happen twice last night within 30 minutes of each other
<maxolasersquad> I have not experienced it, but I've read on forums of people having problems with it crashing frequently.
<dorgan> yeah all of a suddent I'll be working and then it just drops to a black screen with just the mouse...and all of X just restarts and puts me at the login screen
<dorgan> *sudden
<jamalta> dorgan: What I would do is start up a screen session from a Terminal in gnome, then switch to tty1 (Ctrl+Alt+1), do a screen -rd, and do unity --replace.
<jamalta> That way, when it crashes, you will have some output to see what is going on.
<jamalta> When it crashes, you can switch back to tty1, or login, and open the screen session again.
<jamalta> That's how I usually debug Unity, at least...
<dorgan> what do you mean by start a screen session from a terminal in gnome?
<jamalta> dorgan: open Terminal, and run screen
<dorgan> oh ok
<jamalta> I don't think screen gets installed by default
<dorgan> I'll do that the next time I work on the laptop
<dorgan> ok
<jamalta> dorgan: So, to explain further.. the reason to do this is because when you start a screen from your Unity session, it will have all the environment and display variables set.
<dorgan> gotcha
<jamalta> So when you execute things in tty1, the target will be the display that gnome is.
<jamalta> Also, screen will stick around when your X session dies... unlike the terminal running in it.
<dorgan> gotcha
<jamalta> screen -r is to resume a screen that's already running, instead of starting a new one.
<itnet7> may have to do: screen -dr if it doesnt detach properly
<jamalta> itnet7: good point
<bluebomber> Thanks, munz!
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
<zus> hello everyone
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-05-07
<pak33m>  i still don't understand it. why don't i see a nicklist, etc. when i join channels when using empathy?
<mhall119> pak33m: because you're using empathy for irc
<pak33m> thought i'd give it a whirl but then i remembered that yes it's empathy
<mhall119> itnet7: see you in the morning
<zbrown> mhall119: ah neat
<DammitJim> hey zbrown 
<zbrown> sup DammitJim 
<DammitJim> not much... just saying hi
<zus> hello everyone 
<zus> been a while
<munz> mornin zus 
<zus> hey munz 
<mhall119> hurray for free airport wifi
<zus> lol mhall119  i cant help but think of the scene in itallian job when seth green put up i am the real napster on the screens of traffic control
<mhall119> hmmm, haven't seen that movie
<zus> mhall119,  it is a great film, mark whalberg and sean connery,  seth green - about a heist in venice, i believe it is a remake oh and charlize theron :)
<munz> hey bluebomber, how was ur grad?
<bluebomber> Hello, munz. It went great!
<bluebomber> I spent the entire day with family and friends! :)
<bluebomber> They hosted it at the Tampa Convention center, and the downtown Tampa rush hour traffic angered everyone.
<bluebomber> I expected so many people to arrive late, but it seemed to proceed normally :-/
<bluebomber> Thanks for asking! How have you been?
<munz> good bro, busy working
<munz> the convention center is a cool place
<munz> fam is nice 2 :)
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: ping?
<XenithOrb> What's up floridians 
<XenithOrb> Didn't know this existed p-cool
<munz> sup XenithOrb, welcome :)
<XenithOrb> Thanks
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-05-08
<munz> :P
<bluebomber> Heh 
<bluebomber> lol@munz & xenithorb
<dorgan> how would i go about installing xfce?
<dorgan> anyone in here using xubuntu?? 
<dorgan> How do I change the theme
<bluebomber> Hi, dorgan.
<dorgan> hello
<bluebomber> I have installed and used Xubuntu before, but I'm not using it currently.
<bluebomber> I can't help, but the folks over in #xubuntu probably can.
<zus> ?join #freenode
<munz>  ,-O,  Ubuntu Linux
<munz> O    ; http://www.ubuntu.com
<munz>  `-O'  Linux for Human Beings
<munz>  
<munz> lol
<munz>        __  db               db                          db
<munz>     ,.`OOO.TP               ZZ                          ZZ
<munz>    dOb "  `OOb     db   db  ZZ,zz.   db   db   ,zzz.   zZZz   db   db
<munz>    `O',OoOP`"'      `"""'    `"""'    `"""'   `"   "'   `""'   `"""'
<munz>       "*#* db
<munz>            TP
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-05-01
<ShawnR> i decided to boot into my win7 install on the laptop and forgot that i was never able to get into it once i installed ubuntu.  I think this is because of some issue of GRUB not being on the same partition as the NTLDR? if this is the case, any way to move GRUB without reinstalling ubuntu?
<zoose_> hello everyone - its been a long time (a few distros worth at least?)
<itnet7> hey there zeus
<zoose_> itnet7:  hows it going?
<itnet7> Good, and you??
<zoose_> well
<itnet7> Awesome!
<zoose_> hey i found a nice place that would let me do some linux user group/release get togethers -  in Port St Lucie, Florida (the have food and live music at night daily)
<itnet7> Cool, You can add an event to http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-florida, sounds like a pretty good place
<itnet7> I was driving down the Miami Release party last Saturday, and wondered how you were doing ;-)
<zoose_> its nice, im there every chance i can get, im like a fixture there.  
<zoose_> awe man i joined a reggae band and had no idea wot i got into
<zoose_> these guys are trying to make a living in playing music so nightly rehearsals - i missed 12.04 release - though im working on fixing some errors
<itnet7> zoose_: that sounds cool, I like reggae, do you have any music you've put out online?
<itnet7> zoose_: what kind of errors?
<zoose_> no not any more, i was using kxstudio for music
<itnet7> Oh, I see
<zoose_> generically id say a kde version of   ubuntustudio but its so much more than that
<zoose_> itnet7:  error on ubuntu extras gpg
<zoose_> one sec
<zoose_> as far as the event goes, i made a few friends who have heard of ubuntu and some are interested in linux, though i have no clue where to begin should i get people together. 
<zoose_> itnet7:  after i re ranthe update  the error wasnt there
<itnet7> zoose_: if you decide to do an event, I will come down for it and help out, just give me some notice, and I'll see if it's doable
<zoose_> awesome - itnet7  that would be amazing, also i know some of the orlando folks might have a 1.5 hr. ride, but id invite everyone
<itnet7> Some of the Miami folks might also come up
<zoose_> if anything - come down for a beer and check the place out the owners we nice to let me have the place rent free for parties every 6 months only catch is hed like people to by beers food and drinks
<itnet7> Yeah, that's similar to the way it is at Pizza Gallery up here in Melbourne/Viera
<zoose_> itnet7: 338 Port St Lucie Blvd, Port Saint Lucie, Fl US ....http://bit.ly/ICZh2s   there is the address and a google maps from turnpike 
<zoose_> i was in viera the other night on the way home from our gig in daytona we got gas at the kangaroo  over by the little zoo
<itnet7> Glad to hear you're doing gigs and stuff, I've just been trying to work on reforming my caluses 
<itnet7> ;-)
<zoose_> i want to visit the one in coral gables...i think i have a show in miami may18th so ill try t drop in...
<itnet7> Awesome
<zoose_> lol the infamous zus
<itnet7> :-)
<itnet7> I'm gonna swing out for lunch, bbiab
<zoose_> btw the err on Hit http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release.gpg    is now fixed, sae  nice to catch up
<zoose_> ima get fods too
<zoose_> any one know if gwibber works with Google +?
<itnet7> zoose_: it looks like there might be a preview http://polukanti.blogspot.com/2012/04/google-plugin-for-gwibber-implemented.html 
<itnet7> though, I'm not able to view it here at work
<zoose_> thnks,
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-05-03
<mhall119> 2/w 42
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-04-29
<eXsoR> Hi-yo
<eXsoR> Hello everyone
<govatent> hey
<govatent> how are you eXsoR 
<eXsoR> Good and you? 
<govatent> I'm doing alright
<govatent> Just to make sure, you're the guy from miami right? 
<eXsoR> Yup the one with the mac
<govatent> cool
<govatent> I still need to email you guys that list
<govatent> I'm like the one person everyone is waiting on 
<govatent> I'll do it today or tomorrow between work 
<eXsoR> Oh it cool man no worries I understand 
<eXsoR> I have got back to your email lol
<govatent> oh you replied to it? 
<govatent> it took me a good while to get back to you
<govatent> how did the install go?
<eXsoR> Oh I meant I haven't* sorry 
<eXsoR> Install was great no problems.
<govatent> nice
<eXsoR> I'm trying to figure out how to hook up my exchange account and what email client to use.
<govatent> ill help you figure it out
<govatent> i think you can do it with thunderbird
<govatent> and some plugin
<eXsoR> Oh OK sweet
<govatent> eXsoR, i found the following: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqU7ZZPo9Og
<govatent> you can use evolution mail client if this still works
<eXsoR> Oh OK I'll give that a try when I get home. Thanks man
<govatent> no problem
<eXsoR> I'm going to go afk for a bit got to finish some work I'll be on in a while.
<govatent> cool
<eXsoR> I'm back
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-04-30
<eXsoR> Hello everyone!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-05-02
<DammitJim> l
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-05-03
<ShawnR> so I did a clean install of 13.04 on my laptop, and now I cannot see any PCs in my smb "Windows Network" browser in nautilus
<ShawnR> anyone know what would cause this?  It worked fine in 12.10 on the same laptop, same wifi connection
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-04-28
<Nothing_Much> zoose: we just had a meetup yesterday
<zoose> awe man i missed out, i had work too.
<zoose> where was it?
<Nothing_Much> Deland
<zoose> ah.
<balloons> cookies!
<DammitJim> !cookiew
<DammitJim> !cookies
<DammitJim> !balloons!
<DammitJim> what is this FOSS thing about?
<balloons> lol?
<mhall119> doesn't look like we have any bots other than ubuntulog anymore
<balloons> what bots do you want?
<mhall119> we had a cookie but
<mhall119> bot
<mhall119> which I assume is why DammitJim was saying !cookies
<mhall119> also, hey DammitJim! We missed you at the release party on saturday
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-04-29
<govatent> hey guys
<mhall119> hey govatent 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-04-30
<DammitJim> do any of you run multiple web servers on the same machine?
<DammitJim> like tcserver or tomcat where you have multiple "instances" and you have to use different ports?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-05-01
<ShawnR> I run a few diff apache virtualhosts on diff ports... does that count? or are you talking two totally seperate binary instances?
<ShawnR> oh... and he's not even in here right now
<ShawnR> oh well
<ShawnR> has anyone played with using ZFS on ubuntu.  I'm thinking about using it for the backup features, but wanting to know just how "seemless" it really would be
<ShawnR> seamless even
<govatent> Good morning florida!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-05-03
<Tin_man> anyone in FL there?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-05-04
<ShawnR> did TinTin really just ask that?
<Nothing_Much> ShawnR: Well in some places there are some people who aren't in FL
<Nothing_Much> lol
<Nothing_Much> that are in FL channels
<ShawnR> i suppose, but you would assume at least the majority were from FL
<Nothing_Much> yeah
<ShawnR> so i'm not wanting to go through as much trouble as having a bootable ZFS system
<ShawnR> but i would LOVE to be able to setup my home dir as ZFS and back it up to a server with same file system...
<ShawnR> is that complicating things too much?
<ShawnR> or would i just be better off rsyncing my home folder to a ZFS store on the network?
<Nothing_Much> wut
<Nothing_Much> o.O
<ShawnR> lol... i'm doing too much thinking
<ShawnR> i had an issue with bit rot in the past... but it was actually more to do with bad IDE cables (back when rounded IDE were the new thing, I bought cheap ones)
<Nothing_Much> oh my
<ShawnR> but I like the features of ZFS for storing my backups
<Nothing_Much> ZFS is Oracle only right?
<ShawnR> yeah... it was my 2-3 GB of mp3s downloaded from audiogalaxy (when it was a website and you had a "helper" program) and napster... on a 28.8k connection :/
<ShawnR> well, it is mostly on solaris... but it is also on other platforms
<Nothing_Much> Ah
<ShawnR> mostly freebsd, freenas, etc
<ShawnR> but also you can get it for ubuntu and other distros
<Nothing_Much> interesting
<Nothing_Much> I'm wondering if Ubuntu will adopt other fs's
<ShawnR> it handles quite a bit diff than most of them
<Nothing_Much> I heard that Brtfs was better than ext4 since it's newer and performs better
<ShawnR> btrfs is supposed to be just as good as zfs once it gets stable
<Nothing_Much> oh
<ShawnR> but still missing too many features or too many features are in beta
<ShawnR> google zfs vs btrfs
<ShawnR> you'll learn some good stuff
<Nothing_Much> *btrfs
<Nothing_Much> oh
<Nothing_Much> hmm..
<Nothing_Much> interesting
<Nothing_Much> phoronix's benchmarks are mostly in favor of ext4
<Nothing_Much> but sometimes ZFS would win over BTRFS and EXT4
<ShawnR> benchmarks?
<ShawnR> you're only comparing speeds, right?
<ShawnR> for backups, you don't want to wait for forever, but bit-insurance > speed IMO
<ShawnR> if you want speed, you give up error correction effectiveness
<ShawnR> ZFS on a machine with ECC RAM is a good way to ensure your data will not corrupt (as best as you can possibly try)
<Nothing_Much> oh
<munz> Solid10ftswell
<munz> olid10ftswell
<munz> olid10ftswell
<munz> Solid10ftswell
<mhall119> ya don't say
 * mhall119 hopes that wasn't a password
<balloons> jury duty tomorrow! Joyous fun!
<Nothing_Much> balloons: o.O
<balloons> Nothing_Much, yep, first time for me. Seems funny, as soon as you transfer to a new county you are called
<Nothing_Much> county?
<Nothing_Much> oh
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-04-27
<ahoneybun> mhall119: lots of Ubuntu positions I see
<mhall119> ahoneybun: there tends to be,yeah
<ahoneybun> JR UX Designer, and Event manager
<ahoneybun> mhall119: balloons https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar83yJm6Gpg&ab_channel=Ovidiu-FlorinBOGDAN
<balloons> ohh my!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-04-28
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> ahoneybun: pong, but I'm about to cook dinner, so leave me a message
<ahoneybun> I want to talk about setting up translations for uBeginner
<mhall119> ahoneybun: tutorial should be posted tomorrow morning, European time
<ahoneybun> ok cool mhall119, I have the i18n.tr tags over everything so I should be good
<ahoneybun> lol
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-04-29
<todoparaelbano> i can speak spanish????
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-04-30
<SvenGek> You just figured out?
<SvenGek> Si usted tiene alguin con quien hablar, no veo problema (no soy op)
<todoparaelbano> tu no lo haces mal
<todoparaelbano> bueno, acabo de instalar gnulinux debian 8 y mi sorpresa es que se inicia directamente a la linea de comandos
<todoparaelbano> NADA DE GUI GRAFICO
<SvenGek> jeje
<todoparaelbano> como inicio el escritorio gnome por ejemplo, desde la linea de comandos inicial?
<todoparaelbano> he probado con startx, o xinit ....?
<todoparaelbano> venga lanzate!!!
<todoparaelbano> dime algo
<SvenGek> Eh, no sé :P /yo no soy muy bien por Linux.
<SvenGek> Cambia a GUI si apresta Alt+Ctrl+F7 o F4?
<SvenGek> ._.
<SvenGek> Tambien no hablo muy bien español :<
<Nothing_Much> mhall119: I missed the answer to my question from the last Q&A thing, is there a .deb to .click?
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: there is, but it's pretty hacky, we're looking into better approaches
<Nothing_Much> mhall119: alright, awesome
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I'll be with KeithIMyers__ for the event from the ML
<ahoneybun> SELF
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-05-01
<mhall119> ahoneybun: awesome!
<ahoneybun> mhall119: yep :) I'll be wearing all the ubuntu stuff lo
<ahoneybun> *lol
<DammitJim> could I get support from canonical to be able to configure a samba server with 14.04 and samba 4?
<DammitJim> I want to join it to my AD domain and share home folders
<DammitJim> but the documentation out on the internet doesn't seem to be very accurate
<mhall119> DammitJim: I'm not sure if that's one of the things paid support covers. but you can always ask
<DammitJim> is there a local team or just canonical support?
<mhall119> DammitJim: what do you mean by local team?
<DammitJim> sorry, I guess that doesn't matter...
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-05-03
<ahoneybun> Bryanstein: any FOSSETCON news?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-05-06
<ahoneybun> mhall119 I installed unity8 package but it was not an option in the login screen
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-05-07
<mhall119> ahoneybun: you need to install unity8-desktop-session-mir
<mhall119> that will put it in the login screen
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-05-01
<floridagram3> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - https://plus.google.com/u/0/+ArtemRussakovskii/posts/TdgPTwWWRDP
<floridagram3> <KMyers> https://youtu.be/sk9HtMiPu7U
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> the Blu R1 HD just got an update
<floridagram3> <ahoneybun> April 5 2017 security and T-Mobile VoLTE
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Have I ever mentioned how much I love my job?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Im playing with a rooted home phone which has no display and runs Android.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-05-02
<floridagram> <Abrerr> BSPWM - why you so shit now?
<floridagram> <Abrerr> If anyone has suggestions for tiling WMs to try out, I'm open to suggestions.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> BSPWM changes are just kicking my ass.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> I know i3 has a following, can anyone recommend it?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Not a fan of Tiling WMs in general
<floridagram> <Abrerr> I prefer them these days just because I'm only ever on the laptop. And mashing my fingers all over the trackpad eats up time in the longrun
<floridagram> <Abrerr> That said, the XPS13 has a silky feeling trackpad. :D
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Awesome is nice, but it does some funky things with arrangements on many windows. Like leaving a pixel or two visible on any one side of a window of the objects behind it -- like wallpaper.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> I'm not OCD, but it drives me nuts.
<floridagram> <KMyers> I am also using the XPS13 as my general carry laptop
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Did you go the QHD route?
<floridagram> <KMyers> No, actually using the 2014 version
<floridagram> <Abrerr> oh right on
<floridagram> <Abrerr> 9350 here, I wanna say that's the 2016 version.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Only thing I'd like on it is an HDMI port, but not a big deal.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> But yea, I'm mad annoyed with BSPWM. An update came out which totally wrecked my configuration.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> I just kept it down-graded for a while
<floridagram> <KMyers> It works well enough, no need to upgrade it. If I need the power, I will pull out my System76 or Dell precision
<floridagram> <Abrerr> But then decided wutevs, I'll update my configs.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> But man, some functionality just went backwards.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> And it killlllls me
<floridagram> <Abrerr> because it was sooo good.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> And now it's just, eckk
<floridagram> <Abrerr> I was using the ACER C720 prior to the XPS as a daily.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> I miss it sometimes.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> No idea where I'm going after the XPS.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Likely something old and used, like my C720 was.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> System76 I've considered.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Only thing is it ships with Ubuntu. And I want to say they DO support other distros, but I'm not entirely sure.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> So I'd have to hop back on the Ubuntu train.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Which, isn't a bad thing.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> I'm just way out of the Ubuntu loop these days.
<floridagram> <KMyers> I want my next lightweight laptop to use a Intel Core M5, 8 GB of RAM, 512 GB SSD, 1080p Touchscreen and it MUST charge via Type C
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Those specs exactly?
<floridagram> <Abrerr> M5 = better battery?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Give or take
<floridagram> <KMyers> Yes
<floridagram> <KMyers> It does not need to be a powerhouse, just powerful enough for me to use it for most tasks
<floridagram> <Abrerr> ^
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Why the C720 was so amazing.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> I got it for $200 refurbed with the 4GB if ram
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Still Celeron
<floridagram> <Abrerr> But it did everything I needed.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> It just choked when I started playing with Android Studio.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> But what doesn't?
<floridagram> <KMyers> I do have the Samsung Chromebook Plus in my backpack for ChromeOS stuff
<floridagram> <Abrerr> I ditched ChromeOS for a native Linux install.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> In hindsight, chrouton might've been a good way to go.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> What're you using ChromeOS for these days?
<floridagram> <KMyers> I just like to have a variety of non-Apple devices to play around with
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Right on, exposure is good.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> My prob with ChromeOS is I tell everyone to jump on the bandwagon rofl
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Because most folks I know are just Facebook folks.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> And I'm tired o' fixin their crap.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Those are the ideal user
<floridagram> <KMyers> I honestly do not need a lot of local compute power - chromeOS does quite well for most things I do. I offload heavy tasks to one of my servers (Dual Quad Xeons with 16-32 GB of RAM)
<floridagram> <Abrerr> So what would you say your most used OS is for personal use these days? ChromeOS up there?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ubuntu Gnome is the most used but mainly on my XPS13. I dont bring out my Kudu much.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> I just installed Budgie.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Kinda cool.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> but... that trackpad :|
<floridagram> <Abrerr> I was surprised to learn that gnome-control-center has it's own keybinds.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> I thought it would bring up hotkeys for the entire DE. I was wrong.
<floridagram> <KMyers> I have been using DeX a lot over the past 2 days. It is interesting but shows that Android has a way to go for a few things.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> What I like about Android is that it's that flexible.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> :D
<floridagram> <KMyers> That is true. My biggest complaint is there are no good FTP/SFTP clients for Android
<floridagram> <KMyers> Most of them work but are limited
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Hrm, I haven't checked into utilitarian apps for Android.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Just derp everyday stuff.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> And as far as chrouton overhead, I guess you're referring to ChromeOS eating things up in the background?
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Not that it's that heavy, but it'll always be there
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> @Abrerr, I like i3wm
<floridagram> <KMyers> I spent the past 3 days transferring almost 1.1 TB of Data to a Western Digital Portable Hard Drive - It just died on me
<floridagram> <KMyers> The drive was purchased on Saturday
<floridagram> <Abrerr> @SivaMachina, Yanno, I'll give it a shot later today. Any pro tips?
<floridagram> <Abrerr> @KMyers, Omg. :/
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> @Abrerr, You will have to edit a conf for i3 and one for the status. I do suggest using arandr(for adjusting your resolution but you will need to add something to your i3 conf to make it permanent ) lxapperance, and use either Feh or nitrogen to set your wallpaper.... You will need to add something to you conf referring to one of those to programs to make it permanent.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> How do I get rid of this?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Just click on it. I got it as well (Amber Alert)
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I can't
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Keeps making that damn noise
<floridagram> <KMyers> You can disable emergency alerts if you want
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Hoe
<floridagram> <KMyers> To disable emergency alerts in stock Android, head to Settings, click on the More option under the Wireless & Networks section, and scroll down to the Cell Broadcasts settings. Once opened, you will be given the option to disable extreme threats, severe threats, and Amber Alerts.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Note - that is for Stock Android - your steps may vary slightly
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I don't see that at all
<floridagram> <KMyers> There is definitely a Wireless and Networks section
<floridagram> <KMyers> Go back one screen and see if you have a Wireless and Networks Section
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I do
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I clicked more
<floridagram> <KMyers> Your phone may be like Samsung, Try launching the stock SMS application on your phone
<floridagram> <KMyers> Under the settings, there may be an "Emergency Alert Settings"
<floridagram> <KMyers> Edit : Yup, that is the case with your phone as well - https://support.t-mobile.com/docs/DOC-15624
<floridagram> <KMyers> Likewise you can just read the message/delete it in there if you dont want to completely disable it
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I can't read it
<floridagram> <KMyers> Do you see an emergency message in the stock messaging application?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Fixed
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I couldn't read it from the lock screen
<floridagram> <KMyers> Every phone in the office went off at the same time
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @KMyers you think you got it bad..  I work in a place where we test phones.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Everyone has several phones.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-05-03
<floridagram> <Abrerr> @SivaMachina, arandr to adjust i3 draw space to fit a bar or something else? I've been rocking naked, no bar for a while and it's really grown on me. feh has been my wallpaper champ for a while. Currently launch a script to pull a random image and feed it to feh upon launching X.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> What I'm thinking about is moving sxhkd config over to w/e i3 is using.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ALL - You will soon no longer be able to make fun of me for my slow internet. Just ordered Xfinity
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Hahah!  Keith ordered the worst internet!
<floridagram> <KMyers> It is still better than the UVerse I have now (150 MBPS vs 24 MBPS for the same price)
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Meh.  I think you'll find ping times make up for the speeds.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Xfinity has bad ping times.
<floridagram> <KMyers> My current ping times are laughable
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> mtr google.com
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I have no idea why my cable modem takes so long to respond.  I theorize that the node actually responds because I have tried several modems and cables to reduce that first hop out of my network.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I get faster speeds, but the ping times and data corruption sucks.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Not to mention that my connection drops about once an hour
<floridagram> <KMyers> Oh, and I am paying $230 a month for this crap
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> wait what
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Just an average day of dropping 5000+ packets per channel
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I pay 80 for 75mbps
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Dude, he uses DSL.  It's faster overall.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Aaron, you use DSL?
<floridagram> <KMyers> And AT&T wants to increase the price by $97 in September
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> believe so
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Oh, that's being phased out then.. have you asked about at&t fiber?  They are putting it in, in my neighborhood.
<floridagram> <KMyers> They keep pushing it out here. We were supposed to get Gigafiber "Summer of 2016" but it got delayed indefinitely
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> My HOA forced me to go with Comcast.  At&t has gigafiber in my area.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> They also forced me to go with paying part of my dues to several channels and some premium, along with boxes and remotes... None of which I will ever use, because that crap is free on the internet...  And I believe anyone who is still watching the old-school boob toob needs to wake up.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Comcast gets $3,000,000/year from my community, and they provide inferior service.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers how do you feel about forums on the site?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Security, security, security!
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well yea
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Forums allow for a lot of security holes.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well I'm sure your going to find one or two on there anyway
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I disclosed this a year ago to Hyundai Aftermarket, so I don't have a problem talking about it.   But they have a social status update feature that can inject JavaScript.  This can be used by an adversary to perform any actions on behalf of the viewer (including admins) to post or moderate accounts...  Even delete or report passwords.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> All the cool features need to be thoroughly vetted.  The software must be continuously updated.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Just know that a forum is a huge security risk even if continuously updated.  There are so many inputs and outputs.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Because the group is still small, I say we stick with telegram/irc. I would not be opposed to a mailing list though
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well we have one
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> http://matrix.org
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> so two more weeks off work
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Damn
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers @AdamOutler this terminal app is awesome
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Saved credentials to ssh/vnc/etc? What is it?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> sorry it's just for ssh and telnet
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.server.auditor.ssh.client
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Would be 10/10 on ChromeOS
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well ChromeOS can use some android apps
<maxolase1squad> There's an SSH extension for Chrome.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Termius is fine, I have used it in the past. I use JuiceSSH
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I have JuiceSSH too
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> tho Juice gives you a lot for free
<floridagram> <KMyers> I also use Guacamole but it is not an Android App
<maxolase1squad> I'm a big fan of ConnectBot. It's FOSS. https://f-droid.org/posts/connectbot/
<maxolase1squad> Hacker's Keyboard is great for doing remote SSH stuff.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Termux is also a great option - it is more of a full Linux stack running on Android then a SSH client
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-05-04
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> @KMyers @AdamOutler what port does nextcloud use to connect a network folder
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> http://www.androidpolice.com/2017/05/04/exclusive-motorola-is-working-on-a-moto-tablet-will-bring-a-new-productivity-mode-to-android/
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> Oc uses http and DAV which is also http.  80 or 443
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> mm thanks
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> Discord is now a snap @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> Nice
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-05-06
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> holy crap, i was actually able to compile a binary without errors... i think i did something wrong
<CoderEurope> floridagram4: still there ?
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> @RazPi
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> The BSD man
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> That's unix
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> BSD
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> Unix ~= mac
<floridagram4> <SivaMachina> Sorta. Freebsd is closer
<floridagram4> <govatent> Ubuntu just teamed with NetApp apparently. I'm dead on the inside. I don't like NetApp.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-04-30
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> From mashable.com … https://mashable.com/2018/04/29/siri-swears-definition-of-mother/
<maxolase1squad> I'm really impressed with Gnome 3 so far. The only big hangup is that multi-monitor support is garbage out of the box. Fortunately there are a lot of plugins that fix almost all of the issues.
<maxolase1squad> I feel like Ubuntu should come with these extensions installed and configured to preserve the classic Ubuntu UX experience.
<maxolase1squad> I definitely feel a blog post coming along to outline how to configure Gnome 3 to act more like Unity.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I thought it had good multi monitor support
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I've only tried with 2 displays however
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I have with 4 displays, it works well
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Oh wthell no.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> It's a bot?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Get rid of the spammer.
<floridagram-bot> JavadOmidiBot was removed by: ahoneybun
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> \o/
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I missed the action. What was being posted?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> That was fast
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @Abrerr We admins take care of this group :)
<floridagram-bot> Feri Golin was removed by: KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I removed Feri Golin as the spammer was added to the group by him
<maxolase1squad> Only one panel on the main monitor, workspaces stacked, only primary monitor has multiple workspaces. These are all fixable with extensions.
<maxolase1squad> No stopping point between monitor to bring up app menu, app menu only shows on primary monitor, workspace preview only works on primary monitor. Right-most menu only on primary monitor. I haven't found a fix for any of these.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - when do you normally leave work?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Probly 4 today.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @everyone Opinions on battletech?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @RazPi always bring better tech to a battle.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> haha
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Ping me when you leave
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/04/30/deal-alert-jvc-android-auto-head-unit-kw-m730bt-hits-time-low-price-279-98-400-msrp/
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Damn I wish I had that money lol.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> fackkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> wth man
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I forgot this Disk had issues.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> So now my disk isn't mounting on my desktop.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> All this garbage a week before a test. What gives? :(
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> My first PNY SSD and my last..
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> ugh -- resolved. More init
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Jumped to the disk conclusion from a few previous hiccups with windows on this disk.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Then got sick of it and needed somethink quick, antergos
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> And Antergos is ... ok ... but updates these last 2 days. gosh. Might be time to drop 18.04 on the desktop and leave the laptop rolling
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> so we gonna have a get together this weekend? at that place by the miami airport?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am down, anyone else
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> yep
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> sweet
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> When ya'll rolling through the Melbourne area? :D
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> On our way up to SELF
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'm so a definitely maybe on SELF :|
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Abrerr, When will you know for sure
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I should have more info hopefully tomorrow
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Cisco Live + SELF on same weekend = no bueno and how does that happen?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Problem is, I don't know if my invite to Cisco Live is secured. I should get something back tomorrow on it though
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-05-01
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I just got ZMNinja working with Basic Auth.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> This is something which has never been done before and required some Apache trickery.  ZMNinja>Proxy>mod Headers> Second Proxy> Actual server.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @AdamOutler I'm thinking of swapping the sb8200 for netgears cm1000
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> All of a sudden as of Sunday my modem won't hold a lock on signal for more then half hour
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Then it kills my internet. When I check the 100.1 page for signal channel info all the downstream stuff is blank
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I have a Comcast tech coming out on saterday morning to check the signal
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @Ivoriesablaze If I get my work ducks in a row/under control I might be able to do that
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> My car is still in a wreck though so I'd need a ride
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Grab a ticket for the new Marvel movie today.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> It would be awesome to see you at SELF @RazPi
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'll try to make it
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> wait
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> When is self?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> June 8-10, 2018
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Ooh ok
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Say it ain't so @govatent .
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @RazPi well, obviously, i'd take you
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I actually spoke with arris support this morning. They think it's the signal
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze if your driving up that means I can get you to drive me around NC :)
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> talking about this weekend :-P
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> keith is still the pilot for that trip
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Ahhh lol.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> snap install nextcloud;sudo snap set nextcloud ports.http=81; snap start nextcloud;
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Your leg?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Nextcloud
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> can anyone tell me if snaps are automatically updated by default?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> is cpu load of 0.02 expected on modern servers?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> stand alone machine with a few services running.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> wtf?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> adamoutler@closet-server:/var/www$ uptime …  17:57:20 up 12 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.05, 0.06
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> 0.00?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> i just replaced this machine in my closet because it was old.  I'm not sure if this is right.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> What are you running on the box? Can't be much with that sorta load.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Owncloud, Apache, Jenkins, dns and various proxies
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Throw netdata on there and fire up some requests
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I can't imagine those services doing much with no jobs queued up
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-05-02
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Still tho - 0.0x is pretty light lol
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Nextloud is snapped already lol
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yeah. Nice.  Verified.  0.00 load.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers https://osem.seagl.org/conferences/seagl2017/program/proposals/309
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Likely crouton
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Microsoft Releases a "Windows Command Reference" For Over 250 Console Commands … https://search.app.goo.gl/9WHVW … Shared from my Google feed
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I❤️command lines.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> 948 page PDF
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Ultra Compact Fanless Intel NUC Computer | Logic Supply … https://www.logicsupply.com/ml100g-30/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I5 with Ubuntu preinstalled.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Anyone think they can 3D print a Jar Jar Blinks?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Need it by Friday lol.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Dont you have one at work?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> They are all packed up at the new office.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> No way it can be printed and shipped that fast
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yeah I know was mostly a joke lol.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-05-03
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I was having problems coping with that 0% uptime on my system so I found a cool command line utility that gives detaile information about the server
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> it's called "glances"  you can  … "sudo apt install glances" … then just run with … "glances" … it's pretty neat.  Although there most certainly must be a way to turn down it's CPU usage :O
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> ubuntu 18.04 sips CPU utilization!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - https://kmyers.me/blog/chromeos/linux-apps-appears-in-chromeos-settings-menu-and-several-major-changes/
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> https://www.androidauthority.com/google-now-launcher-gone-861326/
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @AdamOutler what issue were you having with cpu usage on your Ubuntu machine? I'm currently using vmware workstation pro running 6 heavy vms and my ram usage shows untouched and cpu usage is pretty idle. It's odd. The ram may be because of page sharing
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Glances is amazing though. Neat find. I'm shocked my laptop is taking this workload like a champ
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I am not sure if it's an issue.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> adamoutler@closet-server:~$ uptime …  10:40:14 up 19 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00 … adamoutler@closet-server:~$
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I think the utilization is lower than I expected
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I'm running 3 full windows server os and my cpu utlizion isn't much higher
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I'm also running two esxi hosts virtually
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> And pfsense
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> 6 vms
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I expected a slightly higher load
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I'll send a Screenshot
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> 0.00 is nothing though.  I expect 0.02-3.  this means we need more detailed /proc/loadavg which is where uptime gets it's info.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> There is no way the server can have 0% utilization.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It needs more decimals or loadavg is not taking into account system processes.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-05-04
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> So apparently k3b wasn't added to the group "cdrom" and k3b wasn't built with the helper tool to change that in Kubuntu 18.04
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> So now the disc burning tool can't burn
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> https://i.imgur.com/Yo0JBBg.png
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> In honor of #StarWars Day, I have uploaded Starwars A New Hope to my Website for your (free) viewing pleasure. Enjoy - https://kmyers.me/video-player/sw-new-hope-1080p/
<floridagram-bot> <chuckr> Is it the ASCII version
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @chuckr, No, not even sure if there is an ASCII version in 1080p
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> ... wow XD that -still- caught me off guard
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I was expecting -something-
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> but that caught me off guard
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, We've known each other for so long
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Aaaaigh again
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Admit it. You wouldn't get this from any other guy
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Google+ post by  …      Adam Outler   … https://plus.google.com/+AdamOutler/posts/bwpqvJ3foqC
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> You should change the text and add a proper picture thumbnail
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, You should kill the text preview
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> we on for tomorrow?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @KMyers - I am game
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> did you just tag yourself?
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Naybe he wasn't sure if he was and he was just letting himself know.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Maybe*
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> No clue what he was thinking
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> What's tomorrow?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> We are going to a few electronic stores that @ghbd0wn told Joel about
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> then probably sushi
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-05-05
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> so around noon we'll get together? @RazPi you on board?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Where sushi?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Pembroke?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Progress quest beast!
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> time?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, I can be free whenever. @RazPi
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze - let me know when you are up. Also where is this place?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm up
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Where is the electronics place?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I need to pick something up in Mimai today. Wondering if it is close by
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Milam dairy and 31st
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Any word form @RazPi
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Nope
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Ok call him in a few
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Cool.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I'll*
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I also got a Oculus Go if you guys want to see it later. I am also getting a Lenovo Mirage Google Daydream in a bit
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Of course I want to see it! Lol
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> You can see them both. The Lenovo is going to be ready for me to pickup in Miami in a few hours. You can come with me to pick it up if you want
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Nice!
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Strange, straight to voicemail
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> He may have forgotten to charge his phone again.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> So what's the plan, then?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Do you want to try to stop by judge and see if he wants to come?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Sure
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Okay, leave when you're ready and let me know when you're on the road
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I'm driving right now.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Ok
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Heading over to @RazPi now
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I need to head to Miami to pick up the daydream headset. We can do it on our way to the shops.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I was gonna try to hop on a train
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I have to be there by 5
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> If you want to take the train, that is fine. I can pick you up
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Okay
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Just be on your way ASAP
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm already on the road
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Judd's phone was dead, he'll be ready in about a half hour, I'm just gonna drive
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok. Meet me at my house and we will take one car
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Sounds good
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Let me know when you are on the road
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> In transit
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok. Just left?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Affirmative
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok. Let me know when you pass the Ft Lauderdale airport
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Mission complete at alpha site proceeding to bravo
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Comm going dark until checkpoint Charlie
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'm having issues with internet.  I called Comcast.  Apparently there is an outage at my address specifically and an agent will not be able to help.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Usually they state there is an issue in my city or neighborhood.  This time they stated there is a outage at my address.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Squirrel eat through your coax?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I've had cases where somebody fired a shotgun at the ground and severed lines, because BrightHouse doesn't bury them well
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Last week, LECs tech wouldn't goto a CO to replace a card due to a wild animal loose in the city
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Comcast going to dispatch to resolve?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I have no idea.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> They should if it's past your demarc
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yeah
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Which kinda sounds that way
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'd press them a bit I think. Dunno if residents get any sort of sla or guarantee, but that's no good
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> So I got a "free" Fandango movie tocket for donating my blood
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, I know the oakwood theater does that
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi  - location?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I95 and hollywood
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> So is there any decent movies put that isn't a superhero film?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Ok, so close
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, Ready Player One
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - want to meet up in Pembroke for sushi. Offer is open to anyone
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> We are almost at the buffet
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-05-06
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> @KMyers, I was thinking of waiting to use it on Solo when it comes out.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers Awake?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Finally saw avengers
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Sorry, I was on a ladder fixing cameras last night, to get the best view
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, I am now
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> btw, i'm home, lol
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Did you go straight home or crash at Judd's?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers He made it home I think
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers I found printable game tiles: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:976743
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Those look easy to print
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> You forgot to give Judd the notebook
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Yes, and you the SSD
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Those hex pieces are used in a lot of tabletop games.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @AdamOutler I'm getting sucked into battletech
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Although I really like will Wheaton, I dislike tabletop games.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> He is the most famous table top gamer, right?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I wasn't a fan either but after playing Battletech on PC I've been thinking about it a lot
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I played Mechwarrior 4 when I was a kid
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Me too.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> But you may as well be playing dungeons and dragons.  It's less mess to clean up.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It needs to be sci fi for me and have robots
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Also I've been wondering how I could automate then pencil and paper part with either OpenCV or PADI Stamps
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> so i just tried the rift on my pc... awesome, but more power needed
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I'm running pop os 18.04 but I can't get apps to show up in the tray notification area. Hangouts, VMware workstation, things that normally show an indicator. any idea how to get gnome to show it again? @ahoneybun
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> http://pop.system76.com/docs/status-icons/
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @govatent
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Thanks. I actually thought about opening a ticket to ask lol
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> doesn't seem to work. maybe i should switch to kde :P
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> What doesn't work?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i still don't get the icons.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I had to logout and logback in to get it to work.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I currently have Pop!_os installed as well
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i'll try
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> That and the extension might not be on.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I have had an issue where I logout then back in and just hangs to the point where I have had to reboot
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I actually don't get the option in question. I do have the extension installed via apt get
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> hum...
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> maybe i'm missing another package
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> gnome-shell-extension-appindicator is already the newest version (18.04.1).
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I open Gnome tweak via gnome-shell-extension-prefs and it was there
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers Would you be opposed to printing some rpg hex tiles? 😅
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, I would not be, It will need to wait until I am done with my current project
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Sweeeet!!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-05-04
<ubuntu1_> does ubuntu have an xen specific support channel 
